# a skill you've always wanted to learn?



## deSPIRIA (Jan 29, 2017)

i would love to be able to make dresses and accessories. sadly i'm a very slow learner when it comes to practical work on design & technology.
i've also always wanted to know how to knit.
what about you guys?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 29, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn how to sew but I've never gotten round to it. My mum has a sewing machine so maybe during the holidays I'll try to figure it out!


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish I knew Chinese, Korean and Japanese. Sadly, I don't have the patience to learn them. Oh well, it's not like I find those languages interesting or anything : /


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 29, 2017)

With the ease of which I learned English, Chinese, and Japanese, it severely depresses me that Welsh and Gaelic are giving me as many problems as they are.

Similar issues with the ability to play the hammered dulcimer. It's gorgeous and I'd kill to play it as easily as I can play guitar or violin, but I can't seem to get a handle on it. Piano tends to give me problems, too.

And lastly, fencing. Archery is something I've always excelled at, but if I legitimately had to wield a sword to save my own life, I'd probably stab myself before my enemy did...


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

MorningStar said:


> With the ease of which I learned English, Chinese, and Japanese, it severely depresses me that Welsh and Gaelic are giving me as many problems as they are.
> 
> Similar issues with the ability to play the hammered dulcimer. It's gorgeous and I'd kill to play it as easily as I can play guitar or violin, but I can't seem to get a handle on it. Piano tends to give me problems, too.
> 
> And lastly, fencing. Archery is something I've always excelled at, but if I legitimately had to wield a sword to save my own life, I'd probably stab myself before my enemy did...



Why are you learning Welsh and Gaelic? They're useless.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2017)

I want to learn how to sew, my mom has an old sewing table that has the flip up machine in it but I've never tried to use it yet, I am nifty at hand sewing but it takes so long that I don't really put the effort into making anything. I want to learn how to just make skirts so I can buy a TON of fabric during sales and just make a hundred skirts to wear.

I also really hope to learn a few languages, trying for French first as I've always adored that language.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 29, 2017)

I reallllly want to play the violin.. But lessons are just so expensive


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I want to learn how to sew, my mom has an old sewing table that has the flip up machine in it but I've never tried to use it yet, I am nifty at hand sewing but it takes so long that I don't really put the effort into making anything. I want to learn how to just make skirts so I can buy a TON of fabric during sales and just make a hundred skirts to wear.
> 
> I also really hope to learn a few languages, trying for French first as I've always adored that language.



It's really easy to learn. If you do decide to learn it, I highly recommend you switch your 3ds to French once you've learn basic French vocabulary.^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> It's really easy to learn. If you do decide to learn it, I highly recommend you switch your 3ds to French once you've learn basic French vocabulary.^^



I have Rosetta Stone for French, I just need to make time to actually do it, my boyfriend wants to learn it with me mostly so we can talk about our roommates in front of them without them noticing. XD


----------



## namiieco (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd like to learn the piano and violin. Sometimes I just get the urge to play a song or sing it to let my emotions from the song out or to learn the song to show my gratitude.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I have Rosetta Stone for French, I just need to make time to actually do it, my boyfriend wants to learn it with me mostly so we can talk about our roommates in front of them without them noticing. XD



I remember I choose Arabic as my language credit back when I was homeschooled. My mother got me Rosetta Stone and I HATED it. I don't remember every detail, but I know it wasn't created for beginners. I didn't know any Arabic beforehand, so I had to get my dad in there to translate it for me. It's been at least 5 years since I used it, so they might have changed it. 

You've heard of Duolingo, right? If not, it's an excellent site for beginners.
https://www.duolingo.com/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 29, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> I remember I choose Arabic as my language credit back when I was homeschooled. My mother got me Rosetta Stone and I HATED it. I don't remember every detail, but I know it wasn't created for beginners. I didn't know any Arabic beforehand, so I had to get my dad in there to translate it for me. It's been at least 5 years since I used it, so they might have changed it.
> 
> You've heard of Duolingo, right? If not, it's an excellent site for beginners.
> https://www.duolingo.com/



I think Rosetta Stone is pretty good, it starts you with simple things and it's just matching the words to the pictures basically, it tells you, you repeat back, then start building sentences. I didn't get very far into it obviously, only thing that confused me is that the version I have is learning to read speak and write all at once, and I think I will undo that because the typing is the hardest part for me, so I'd rather learn to speak and read it first then go back and learn to write. I have heard of duolingo and I have been thinking about using it as well to try to get it really drilled into my melon. XD

Actually playing around on Duolingo right now and I see it's very similar to Rosetta stone!


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jan 29, 2017)

I've always wanted to be able to play an instrument. I love the piano and violin (both of which we have) But I have trouble with notes and its really hard to make the correct sound on violin. I probably just need more practice but ehhh


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I think Rosetta Stone is pretty good, it starts you with simple things and it's just matching the words to the pictures basically, it tells you, you repeat back, then start building sentences. I didn't get very far into it obviously, only thing that confused me is that the version I have is learning to read speak and write all at once, and I think I will undo that because the typing is the hardest part for me, so I'd rather learn to speak and read it first then go back and learn to write. I have heard of duolingo and I have been thinking about using it as well to try to get it really drilled into my melon. XD



It's awful if you're a beginner learning an Asian language. I've heard it's great for romance languages. Like I said before, I don't remember every detail. 

https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Language_Learning_Difficulty_for_English_Speakers

I guess the fact that I choose a tier 5 language didn't help. 
Fun fact, Arabic has no written vowels

*
Here's a list of  French resources:*
https://forvo.com/
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/French
https://www.busuu.com/en
https://lingvist.com/
https://www.babbel.com/
http://4chanint.wikia.com/wiki/French

I highly recommend getting Schaum's Outline of French Grammar, Schaum's Outline of French Vocabulary, and the compact version of Oxford's French dictionary(since you're on a budget)


----------



## Aquari (Jan 29, 2017)

ive always wanted to learn how to play violin or saxophone, and learn how to draw.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 29, 2017)

I would love to be able to sew so I could make and modify my own clothes and cosplay. But then I learned that I hate sewing with an unbridled passion.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2017)

I want to learn to play the piano.


----------



## Alex518 (Jan 29, 2017)

i wanna master playing the guitar. but i haven't taken lessons yet and i never have time


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 29, 2017)

Coding because it would have been so useful with websites nowadays. I only know veryyy basic html and css


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 29, 2017)

Alex518 said:


> i wanna master playing the guitar. but i haven't taken lessons yet and i never have time



I've tried taking guitar lessons with 2 different teachers. The first one was horrible. Not that he was a bad guitar player, he just wasn't a good teacher. He was very unorganized. The second one was much better, but he taught directly out of a book. One that I own.

I feel like I could learn better on my own with a combination of books, YouTube, and games like Rocksmith. It'd be a lot cheaper too. Those lessons weren't cheap and I didn't learn much from them. I probably spent like $500 total before I gave up with them. I just need to actually, you know, practice. 

So yeah, guitar playing is one answer for this thread for me. But I also like the sewing thing. I need to learn that too. If a button falls off of a shirt or a pair of pants, I can't even fix that.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd like to learn how to swim, I rarely went swimming as a kid as both my parents weren't good swimmers themselves and money was an issue.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 29, 2017)

martial arts plzzz


----------



## Hbear (Jan 29, 2017)

How to knit clothes. And how to draw decently lol.


----------



## tumut (Jan 29, 2017)

Always  wanted 2 speak spenish, jappaneice, fronch, and aerobic


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 29, 2017)

i would like to learn how 2 draw. i draw sometimes but im kinda rly bad and i'd like to get better.. i just dont have the energy, motivation or inspiration to do it lmao


----------



## Leen (Jan 29, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn to play guitar and be fluent in french. 

For anyone wanting to learn new languages, there's a cool free app for your phone/computer called Duolingo!


----------



## N e s s (Jan 29, 2017)

How to play guitar! I have had this acoustic guitar sitting in my room since Christmas 2015, I've just never been able to learn how to play it.

Oh yeah, I would also like to learn how to play other string instruments like the violin. The only 2 instruments I know is piano and drums.


----------



## boujee (Jan 29, 2017)

how to be happy


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 29, 2017)

Learning how to be a contortionist looks like fun, but I am one if the least flexible people I know.


----------



## Candlehearts (Jan 29, 2017)

This topic is super weird for me, cuz most of the stuff I want to learn how to do I've already kind of learned? I know how to sew, paint, figure skate, sculpt, research (sounds boring but it's in my career field lol), etc. The only thing I haven't learned is how to drive stick?? And I'd like to learn how to work on mechanical things. 
I guess I want to learn how to do the skills I already know even better haha v(・∀・*)


----------



## ellarella (Jan 29, 2017)

lockpicking.

i got a lockpicking set at christmas, but i've yet been able to pick a lock. it's harder than it looks in games, i swear


----------



## Rasha (Jan 29, 2017)

piano
song writing 
singing
baking
sewing
skateboarding
diving
parkour


----------



## Crash (Jan 29, 2017)

i'd really love to get good at playing guitar and piano. i used to play both, but i was really young and didn't practice. i definitely plan to take lessons and put hard work into them both now that i'm older, and i wish i had more motivation as a kid, lol.

i'm also planning on practicing my art skills (the -100 skills that i have) and trying to improve. i've always loved drawing but again, just never put in the time/effort that i needed to get good.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 29, 2017)

Like ellarella above, lockpicking. Just seems like it'd be a useful skill to have. Archery was something I always wanted to do as a kid but never got around to. I'd also say piano but I started learning that awhile ago, need to get back into it though. Learning how to start a fire without a fire starter would be useful too. Spanish is one of the most widely spoken languages in the world, that's something that'd be good to know. Really I could go on all day.


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 29, 2017)

For languages, I want to learn Japanese and French. Took french in high school but don't get to practice.
For sports, I guess archery. I know how to do the other sports, used to compete in them too -soccer, volleyball, tennis, swimming.
I can dance but I've always wanted to breakdance and do air flares. XD
Lastly, carpentry. I would love to build my own industrial style furniture.


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2017)

Ventriloquism has always fascinated me. I don't think I'd ever be any good at it though.


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 29, 2017)

ah man i only know a few guitar chords and that's it, i always wanted to be able to really play something, either guitar, piano, or even tenor sax.

i also wish i knew kung fu or brazilian ju jitsu.

and i wish i knew more about car repairs, i know a bit but more would be useful...


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish I could draw.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jan 29, 2017)

I really want to improve on my Spanish. I understand it but I have trouble reading it and have no idea how to write or speak it.


----------



## Peachy (Jan 29, 2017)

I've been using Memerise for Korean lately and it's been one of the best for studying other languages imo. I'm actually learning!


----------



## King Dorado (Jan 29, 2017)

oh and i forgot-- sewing on buttons.  crikey i need to learn how to sew on a button, i have to wear a belt because my pants are all missing that top button


----------



## brownboy102 (Jan 29, 2017)

Always wanted to be more musically talented. I picked up on the electric bass rather quickly but fell out of it in the same timespan. I'd love to play a piano but a keyboard is sort of expensive.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd just like to be better at what I'm already capable of.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 29, 2017)

I always have wanted to skate but _eh_...I barely get out of my house.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 29, 2017)

I wish I knew how to:

. Make my own clothing
. Code using Java, Javascript, PHP, etc
. Play piano
. Sing well and voice act
. Learn different languages such as Greek, Japanese, French or Italian


----------



## WynterFrost (Jan 29, 2017)

I want to be able to learn a different language either Danish and Japanese (probably Chinese too because it would make communicating with the customers at work 10000 times easier) And also to learn to play an instrument, I've been a bit obsessed with the violin lately


----------



## Relicum_ (Jan 29, 2017)

Drawing, definitely. I used to draw when I was a kid and I'm not sure why I stopped doing that, I loved it. Now my head is often overflowing with ideas -creativity or inspiration really isn't the problem here- but I just can't get myself to make anything look good as I haven't drawn in years. I'd love to try again, but all the free time I have I end up wasting. Oh well, maybe someday. Until then I'll just keep admiring pretty stuff others create!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 29, 2017)

There are a lot of things I'd like to learn besides my main art stuff. I'd like to learn different languages, playing the piano, basic coding, more cooking and singing. Those are just off the top of my head. Unfortunately, I have a hard time staying focused on and dedicating myself to anything for too long. I keep trying to watch these Spanish videos I found but I keep forgetting to.


----------



## _Dentata (Jan 29, 2017)

Leen said:


> I've always wanted to learn to play guitar and be fluent in french.
> 
> For anyone wanting to learn new languages, there's a cool free app for your phone/computer called Duolingo!


Lingvist, busuu, and babbel are great too.


----------



## forestyne (Jan 29, 2017)

Speaking Swedish. I love folklore and Sweden is also a nice country, I've always wanted to go there. I'm learning Swedish on Duolingo at the moment and I plan to go there in the future. (don't ask how that's going lol)


----------



## Corrie (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh! I'd love to be a good drawer too. My drawings are the worst. Same with my writing. I'd love to make my writing not so messy.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to learn Japanese and Korean. I know a lot of French, but I really want to learn something that's _very_ different from English, and with a different alphabet.


----------



## f11 (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to learn  how to seduce men and women


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jan 30, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn the piano.



f11 said:


> I want to learn  how to seduce men and women



Look at the signature above you for tips and you'll be ready.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 30, 2017)

how to fly


----------



## Salt (Jan 30, 2017)

I wish I had any sort of musical ability and I regret not caring a whole lot about my piano lessons I had when I was a kid


----------



## Koden (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess, better social skills in general. Or the ability to conceal what I'm actually thinking when talking to someone, it's earned me quite a bit of trouble recently!


----------



## Soraru (Jan 30, 2017)

a skill ive always wanted to learn?
i always wanted to learn how to make macaroons, and donuts. well, i always wanted to try baking and decorating sweets in general.
i also want to learn how to be better at digital art. or have the motivation to continue.
i would also love to learn how to play the harp.
oh and to learn how to handle wild animals. how to keep a good composure and alertness.
ive also wanted to learn self-defense.


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Why are you learning Welsh and Gaelic? They're useless.



Partially because a close friend and I study ancient Irish and Welsh kings and history, and partially because another close friend is Welsh and can trace his lineage pretty far back, and still speaks Welsh with his close family. I think it sounds beautiful.

I kind of don't understand this question, tbh. This is like asking why people learn Latin.

Late response is late.


----------



## NicoShaytan (Jan 30, 2017)

Chatte_Dentata said:


> Why are you learning Welsh and Gaelic? They're useless.



You realize Gaelic is the official language of Ireland, right?


----------



## MorningStar (Jan 30, 2017)

Something I realized today when playing Happy Home Designer; I'd actually love to learn to play shoji. I'm alright at chess but I simply don't find it fun, but I find other games of planning and strategy to be fun, so maybe I'd like shoji better? I dunno, looking at all these people wanting to learn to bake and sew, I think wanting to learn to play a board game is really minor. XD


----------



## _Dentata (Feb 1, 2017)

MorningStar said:


> Partially because a close friend and I study ancient Irish and Welsh kings and history, and partially because another close friend is Welsh and can trace his lineage pretty far back, and still speaks Welsh with his close family. I think it sounds beautiful.
> 
> I kind of don't understand this question, tbh. This is like asking why people learn Latin.
> 
> Late response is late.



Oh, I understand. I wouldn't compare it to learning Latin though, since Latin gives you a good head start to learning romance languages.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicoShaytan said:


> You realize Gaelic is the official language of Ireland, right?



And 100% of Ireland's population speaks English.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 15, 2017)

Speaking or signing a second language, sewing, coding/programming, robotics.

Also cooking, which I am FINALLY actually getting around to learning after so many years!


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Playing the piano, learning japanese and french, and singing


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Feb 15, 2017)

I want to learn how to speak Japanese and how to knit. I would love to make cute little knit teddy bears.


----------



## BlueeCookie (Feb 15, 2017)

play piano (working on it!) and be able to speak japanese (also working on it ^^)


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

I'd love to play an instrument, probably piano or violin, but I never got the opportunity to do so in school. Learning another language would be pretty great too, but my problem is that I don't have the patience to go through with it, unless I was living in a country where that language is native. Kind of wish I knew how to sew too. Repairing things is easy enough, but I'd love to be able to craft costumes. I guess it's never too late to begin.


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 15, 2017)

I always wanted to learn how to weave professionally and make beautiful, soft scarves and blankets. I also want to learn how to cook gourmet meals.


----------



## vel (Feb 15, 2017)

speaking other languages like french or something, playing a string instrument and piano, learning how to draw


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Really... I'd want to learn Telekinesis.


----------



## Paxx (Feb 16, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn how to sew professionally. I took a sewing class at a very young age but it was only for a few months. I never got back into it, but I really want to now...when I'm not so lazy anymore that is.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 16, 2017)

I really wish I could learn to play guitar. I just don't have the time now though, or know someone who can teach me.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2017)

I know how to sew but it also makes me swear a lot at the sewing machine. I would like to do kyuudou.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

im really happy, ive wanted to learn how to oil paint so im taking an oil painting class with a great professor.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 18, 2017)

I really wish I could play the violin or saxophone.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2017)

i can play piano but ive always wanted to be like one of those genius expert piano players , but now im learning i can't be bothered and i see my lessons as more of an inconvenience which sucks.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I want to learn to sew, knit, crochet, and play the bagpipes, theremin, and piano.


----------



## e-puff (Feb 18, 2017)

I want to learn how to pick locks.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

An instrument. Preferably guitar haha.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 18, 2017)

I always wanted to learn how to make clothing. :/


----------



## Claude (Feb 19, 2017)

Knitting! I've tried so many times and I just can't get the hang of it.

Same with reading music. Years of piano and training in classical opera and I still can't read music lol


----------



## Minni (Feb 19, 2017)

Play the piano and draw! It isn't a skill but i wish my handwriting was super neat i write like a damn child


----------



## Nenya (Feb 19, 2017)

I love photo scrapbooking and am great at it (I think) so I want to (am going to) learn how to do terrific photo editing on the computer for my scrapbooks. I hope I get to it soon...


----------



## soki (Feb 19, 2017)

be a people's person


----------



## Butasquash (Feb 19, 2017)

Ever since I saw one of the latest Coyote Jones episodes, I want to learn how to talk to Wolverines.


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 19, 2017)

_Dentata said:


> And 100% of Ireland's population speaks English.



Didn't know you knew every single person who lived in Ireland. Can you tell me how they all are too?


----------



## wassop (Feb 19, 2017)

programming aaaaaand more languages


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 19, 2017)

I've always wanted to able to expertly play the piano. I used to take lessons but I ended up forgetting everything I learned lol.


----------



## N a t (Feb 19, 2017)

I wanna be able to play all sorts of instruments, but I'm awful. I know it takes practice, but practice didn't make me better. I just draw now.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 19, 2017)

I would like to learn html and web design at some point. I know basic things or how to customize a few things things here and there. I'd like to learn how to do animation as well. Maybe one day.


----------



## Pretty Dead Boy (Feb 19, 2017)

Always wanted to learn how to parkour


----------



## bigger34 (Feb 20, 2017)

Piano and more languages most definitely.


----------



## Elvera (Feb 20, 2017)

Juggling! I've always wanted to learn juggling, it's just one of those things that I think look amazing. Unfortunately I can't seem to even juggle with one ball, but maybe I'll try again after my disappointment. 

Also colouring.... I think I'm alright with the sketching and outlining but when I go to add colour I'm just like ???
How. Do. I. Do. This?
I know what colours I would like to use, but whether it's painting, pencils, or markers, I just feel as though I can't do it and then I don't want to ruin what I've done so I don't bother. 
Sometimes I think it couldn't possibly be that hard and I'm just making things difficult, but other times I'm like no, this is difficult.


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

i would love to learn how to play the piano or the harp. those are one of my two favorite instruments to hear by far. i'm so bad at playing either of them though, i hate it. i could never teach myself anything lol.


----------



## Strahberri (Feb 20, 2017)

Piano or Saxophone! I feel like a lot of people want to play the piano, though. (Can't blame them really, the piano makes wonderful music). I also feel like it would be really cool to be able to program something like a website or video game.


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn how to properly communicate with other people

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yea I also wanted to be skilled at art but I never took the time to improve


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 20, 2017)

How to speak different languages, I know some French, and I like to think i know a fair amount of Japanese due to watching a lot of anime.


----------



## Akira-chan (Feb 21, 2017)

mmmm, i wanna learn how to play the electric guitar or learn Japanese! or french.

i also wanna learn how to cook and maybe how to make 8 bit music/ pixel art


----------



## Corrie (Feb 21, 2017)

I want to be a better drawer. My lack of drawing skills gets in the way with Graphic Design sometimes. :C
I want to be ambidextrous. My writing sucks so I might as well try the other hand to see if it's better. I already play sports better with my life hand.


----------



## NewLeaf-Me-Alone (Feb 21, 2017)

I've always wanted to learn japanese, italian, and to learn how to play the piano!


----------



## hamster (Mar 2, 2017)

i've always wanted to learn to make pretty clothes for myself and be better at playing the piano


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Mar 2, 2017)

Just learn to draw hands. And feet. That is all I have ever wanted in life.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Mar 2, 2017)

Drawing and playing the violin. if I can learn those then I am happy. obvi I haven't learnt either...


----------



## Joy (Mar 3, 2017)

Ekcriptia said:


> i've always wanted to learn to make pretty clothes for myself and be better at playing the piano



Same thing and I've always wanted to learn to sing. I think I'll be pretty good with practice since I already have a somewhat decent voice.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 4, 2017)

I really wanna learn 3D digital art. I've been practicing vector art using shading and drop shadows and perspective to make my digital vector art more 3D. It's harder than it looks. ^^;


----------



## easpa (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd love to learn how to play the piano! I have a good ear for music so I'm able to play a few bits and pieces by ear but I've been meaning to get lessons and learn how to play it properly for yeeeaaaarrrrs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

How to sing_ in front of people_ I got the singing part down...


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How to sing_ in front of people_ I got the singing part down...



Same. I always sing in my bedroom, when there's nobody in the house, in the middle of the night. My confidence in my voice is non-existent.

But I'm sure you're great! Even just singing in the shower _very loud_ is a big step forward. Confidence is key to getting yourself out there!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to learn violin _just_ so I can play Midna's Lament on it. I don't know, when I heard it I just knew it'd sound amazing on violin.


----------



## Hawkward (Mar 4, 2017)

Piano. I have a three year old keyboard sitting at the corner of my room... I always practice on it straight for like two weeks and then I stop completely for a year. Why can't I keep a hobby going ;-;


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 4, 2017)

I really like how lots of people want to play the violin. Personally I hated it and play the Viola(No love for the Viola, anyone? ;-, but any stringed instrument is fun to learn if you have the time...


I want to learn how to program so I can make an RPG I've been wanting to make for ages, now...I should dedicate some time to learning. Drawing better would be nice, too...Maybe playing the sax or something would also be nice but I really don't have the time for sax.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 4, 2017)

I want to learn Chinese. I also wish I could read sheet music, that's like a language on its own. I play a few different instruments, but not well. I wish I was proficient and experienced in playing at least one (ah I've always wanted to be musically talented in general though). Oh and I want to learn some sort of martial arts haha, at least to be able to defend myself :'D


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 4, 2017)

i would love to be able to make good art. i've always felt this way but i can't draw for my life lol so rip me


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 5, 2017)

Hacking and lock picking. Something I'd absolutely love and intend to be good at in the future.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 5, 2017)

I'd like to get better at piano but...
I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO PLAY SPORTS!!
like i'm really bad.


----------



## Kilrty (Mar 7, 2017)

I wanna learn Japanese! I even tried it a few times, but it wasn't successful


----------



## Astarte (Mar 8, 2017)

I've noticed a lot of you wish to learn Chinese. Feel free to PM me if you like  I'd like to play the cello


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 8, 2017)

im learning japanese at school right now and its so difficult ahhhhh i dont even know why i took it (all the kids in my class did it because of anime and i guess i did too? ive only seen like 2 animes i never watch it) the only comfort i get when i think about this class is the fact it was optional so next year im not doing it. i just cant balance school and art but then theres studying japanese for 2 hours every day. i've learned some helpful stuff but gahhh be prepared to give away a lot of time if you're for real about learning japanese. its an extremely useful skill but damn its difficult

sorry for the rant really stressed out about it OTL but a skill i really really want to learn some time down the road is making comics. i know it sounds just like drawing a few frames and filling them in, but you also gotta learn how to further a story and develope characters as well as make them. im hoping to make a career out of it  !!


----------



## Javocado (Mar 8, 2017)

how to buy a nintendo switch for retail price

nah but on the real i want to learn some martial arts 
i did a muay thai program for a little while but that was it


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 8, 2017)

i always wanted to learn playing piano


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 8, 2017)

How to do a backhand spring or back tuck


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh, oh my god, there are so many skills I'd like to learn. Playing drums, dancing, and drawing are the main ones I want to learn. I've been off from drawing the past months due to Uni, but my friends have been pushing me to practice again, and I'd love to once I have free time. For drums, I don't have a personal drum set so I try to play via an app on my iPad (does anyone have tips on how I can further learn how to play drums without a drums set? I had drums lessons 2 summers ago so my skill is very rusty, but I'm trying to pick it up bc I really want to learn how to play). For dancing, aaaa I don't know, my parents haven't really been serious with my liking to dance so I've never really tried to practice dancing after I was like 8. Some of my friends are applying for a streetdance club and I'd really like to apply too bc I like dancing (when I'm alone omg) but I'm not good at it, or at least I haven't tried exerting a lot of effort. I'm really jealous of the people who have talents and stuff, makes me wish I polished a talent as a kid but I wasted my childhood trying to find the right talent I'd enjoy. It's only now that I realized what I really want to learn, but I have no idea when to make time for them now that my majors are eating up my time. :c


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 8, 2017)

The main one is hacking...unfortunately I have no idea how to get started.
I'd also like to better my drawing/painting, writing, Japanese, and dancing skills.


----------



## pipty (Mar 8, 2017)

Piano


----------



## Flare (Mar 8, 2017)

Being Useful.


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

painting, especially watercolor.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

drawing


----------

